# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: چه جوری محیط دلفی 2009 مثل محیط ساده دلفی درست کنم؟

## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
چه جوری محیط دلفی 2009 مثل محیط ساده دلفی درست کنم؟
مثلا در دلفی 7 لیست کامپوننت ها در تب های بالا صفحه هست شامل کامپوننت های Standard ,Additional,Win32 ,...
وهیچی وسط صفحه نیست و ساده و راحت هست.
همانطور در عکس می بینید وسط صفحه دلفی 2009 هرچه هست نباشد و ساده گردد.

----------

